# cannabutter instead of cooking oil.



## anhedonia (Oct 24, 2007)

can you replace butter for cooking oil say if you want to make a cake or muffins or something?


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 24, 2007)

just did some quick research and found out you can use it, you just have to keep the temp under 250 f. if anyone else can add id like to know.


----------



## sleepytown (Oct 25, 2007)

There are lots of recipes for cakes and muffins that use butter. i personally think they are usually better. Google "cake recipe butter", and you will get more than you could bake in your entire life. If you are trying to make something from a box.... do you really want to put precious cannabutter into _that_?

_S-Town_


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 26, 2007)

i just used a cup of fresh and potent cannabutter to make these [email protected] peanut oatmeal cookies from scratch. but it sucks because the recipe said to take it out at 13-16 minutes and i thought they werent done enough and cooked them longer. well they turned out to be some knock out cookies- that is if you get hit in the head with one them. theyre hard as a rock. but they do get you high. i was just planning on going to the park and selling them for $3 a piece. but they turned out fucked up so now i got 2 dosen hard as rock ganja cookies.
and you cant taste even the sleightest hint of the butter. maby next time.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 27, 2007)

When i make brownies, cake or whatever, i just substitute half the oil with cana-butter. I also add little extra butter for kick  Ye becareful of high tempuratures,couls burn more easily.. Jag ON!!


----------



## Keembah (Apr 29, 2010)

[I cook with cannabutter ALL THE TIME. When a recipie calls for oil, I just use Cannabutter instead plus a tad bit more, & follow recipie. My Eddibles always turn out scrumptious. My "Posse say's they're "THE BEST IN THE WEST"!


----------

